# Holden Beach, Jul 30-Aug 6



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Vacation time! 

Will be fishing the extreme west end starting tomorrow evening and through the week.

Will probably focus on the shoal and just left of it, and maybe the inlet side around daybreak. Moonless night and incoming tide for first light the first 4 days. Hopefully this will make for some early morning action. 

Daily reports and pics should be forthcoming; any recent info would be appreciated.

:fishing:


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

hey, we're going to HB this week also. If you see a yellow skiff in the inlet, that's us! Good luck with the fishing. 

steve


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Just filed a report from the area.

*Great times and good fishing in Brunswick County*

Sheepshead and black drum around the pilings. Small blues in the surf. A few passing Spanish on the piers. Flounder inshore.

Good luck!

jeffrey


----------



## mhefner (Sep 13, 2009)

I just arrived to Holden Beach myself and will be here through Sat. I'm staying at the very east end of the island right by the inlet. I'll be trying the surf right around there and off the dock behind our house on the intercostal. First time to Holden so any advice is appreaciated.

I'll try to post a report every day or so.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

After a brief bait catching period yesterday evening, the shark bite turned on. Caught five or six in the 5' range in about 3 hours.

Other catches include small blues, pomps, pinfish, and a nice yellowtail (elongated pompano-like fish with teeth) this morning at first light that might go about 1.5lbs.

Pics will be forthcoming at some point.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Good job dudeondacouch! Want to see the pics. Not sure what a "yellowtail" is. Sure it wasn't just a big pompano-- they have sharp little teeth? Or could have been some sort of jack. I'm curious to see.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Getting ready to go back out after this rain passes.

Jeffrey: Always called it a yellowtail; don't know what the real name is. It's like a pomp with trout teeth, but not as "tall", and makes noise like a croaker. Also has a large horizontal bone structure near the tail.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

sounds like you are doing good on the sharks! We're just west of the pier. Today we got a 4'er and a couple biteoffs. We did pretty well on the pomps, I'm glad to see they are around. Caught all the pomps on shrimp, no luck with sandfleas.

steve


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No sandfleas down on our end; might make a trip up toward the pier today to find some.


Plenty more biters last night, biggest around 6ft, others around 5ft. Pinfish, small pomps, and spot during the day.

Hopefully this rain doesn't last all morning.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Fished the surf Sat. morning 1 pomp 6" long and a ray. Beats mowing the lawn. I think next weekend I'm going try fishing at night while the wife is turtle watching.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Good job...catching fihs...the pier has been quiet for a while...some flounder...small blues...not much going on...


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Getting ready to go back out after this rain passes.
> 
> Jeffrey: Always called it a yellowtail; don't know what the real name is. It's like a pomp with trout teeth, but not as "tall", and makes noise like a croaker. Also has a large horizontal bone structure near the tail.


I'd love to see a picture. Guessing it is some kind of jack? Anyway glad you are having fun fishing!


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

My BIL and I took my daughter and nephew fishing on the boat today. We mainly hung around the bridge area, but did head down to the east inlet for a little while. Lots of action with the kids, the hog fish kept them busy and happy. My daughter hooked into a nice flounder, but it got off at the boat! That just got her going, she was on fire to catch him again!




























We're going to head down to the east inlet tonight and try for some sharks. If you're down there tonight, say hi. I'm the fella in the pic above.

steve


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a great time with the kids!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Stop in at the Provision Club for lunch...easy to dock at...


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

Yeah Provisions has a pretty good grouper sandwich. The food is pretty darn good and its got a fun atmosphere.

Well, the inlet last night was a bust, the dang current was rippin like crazy on the outgoing. 8oz couldn't touch it. We toughed it out, but came up empty. 

steve


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fishing has been for squat the last couple days.

few random whiting and pomps among the pinfish, but mainly a lot of nothing.


----------



## mhefner (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, it's been slow for us as well. Nothing in the surf but a ray or two. We caught a 12" trout of the dock in the intercostal yesterday midday. Didn't see much bait in the water back there either. Forecasted winds look ugly.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

we went out on the boat from 10-12 today, difficult conditions in our small boat. We rode down to the backside of the east inlet, too rough for our boat with the wind. Picked up a couple of pinfish. We did see a young sea turtle, probably 24 " in diameter, the kids got a kick out of that.

Came home and went for a swim, the rip is killer, be careful out there.


----------

